# Sad German Shepherd!



## neiman (Sep 22, 2011)




----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

Don't know how anyone could say "no" to those sad pathetic eyes. I was worried for her thinking they might not give her her treat.


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

AWWWW!!! :wub: Poor baby is like "but..wheres my treat?". There is so much sadness in those eyes!!!


----------

